# Great British Tool Company



## OPJ (21 Apr 2009)

You may have seen their items on Philly's bench at the Yandles show recently. :wink: I was impressed by the feel of the marking knife and, despite successfully managing to re-grind my skinny Japanese knife, I purchased one from the GBTC (made from blackwood) yesterday.







I find this knife more comfortable than my Japanese one, which I'll keep as a spare - it's almost like holding a chunky pen. It was the double-edge (?) that won it for me though, meaning you can mark either side of a square without having to rotate the workpiece or twist your body around - one of the limitations to my single-edged knife from the Far East. 






(Sorry, the photo's don't do the blackwood any justice. )

They're not cheap; roughly double what I payed Axminster for my old knife... But, I really like it. Personally, I would've preferred something in a native species (being the Great *British* Tool co. and all... :roll: :wink.

Have a look at their website. There isn't a great deal on offer right now. I'd expect that to change in the coming months so, keep an eye open. Really, I just wanted to raise some awareness with this post - you know, promoting all-things-British and all that.... :roll:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Routermonster (21 Apr 2009)

Hmmm ...

That marking knife with blackwood handle looks very similar to one made by a certain _*Bloke*_ who posts on this forum ......

Les :?


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Apr 2009)

don't they just...


----------



## wizer (21 Apr 2009)

indeed...


----------



## Paul Chapman (21 Apr 2009)

OPJ":29vrmfcf said:


> You may have seen their items on Philly's bench at the Yandles show recently. :wink:



Yes, I saw them at Yandles. Excellent quality and very good value I reckon.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

Hmm, could it be that GBTC is a collaboration of Mssrs Chapman, Newton and a certain other Bloke that frequents a certain web based forum?

if it is, based upon the quality of the one item I already own, curtesy of Rob I wish them the best of luck in their venture.


----------



## woodbloke (21 Apr 2009)

NeilO":2c0hnqfq said:


> Hmm, could it be that GBTC is a collaboration of Mssrs Chapman, Newton and a certain other Bloke that frequents a certain web based forum?
> 
> if it is, based upon the quality of the one item I already own, curtesy of Rob I wish them the best of luck in their venture.


I spotted these items on Philly's bench at Yandles a couple of weeks ago and have to confess that I have nothing to do with them at the moment...but I might do :wink:






...but there is a certain similarity - Rob


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

Hi Rob, I did notice the RJS logo was missing on OPJ`s knife , but thought you may just being discreet..
but the similarity is uncanny.


----------



## woodbloke (21 Apr 2009)

NeilO":3ensmzny said:


> Hi Rob, I did notice the RJS logo was missing on OPJ`s knife , but thought you may just being discreet..
> but the similarity is uncanny.


Neil - Olly got his from the wrong place then :lol: - Rob


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

Rob, Absolutely... :lol: 
But does that mean theres no chance of a "Newt" all brass scratch marker ( the one in your avatar ) not sure what you would call it , but I know what its for.. 8)


----------



## woodbloke (21 Apr 2009)

NeilO":31ueoay4 said:


> Rob, Absolutely... :lol:
> But does that mean theres no chance of a "Newt" all brass scratch marker ( the one in your avatar ) not sure what you would call it , but I know what its for.. 8)


Neil - none whatsoever...very limited edition only :wink: - Rob


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

Oh well, Rob...
I shall just have to remain at the bottom of the slope , knowing I`m just one tool from owning every tool available :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harbo (21 Apr 2009)

To be fair they are all a copy from a design across the Pond.

I am guilty too and for another design based on one down under!  
















Quite easy to make with a lathe and a grinder.

Rod


----------



## Jake (21 Apr 2009)

Harbo":35s7g39s said:


> To be fair they are all a copy from a design across the Pond.



The Great British Tool Company (With Chinese Ethics).


----------



## NeilO (21 Apr 2009)

Harbo wrote 


> Quite easy to make with a lathe and a grinder.


Nothing like taking the magic out of it , Rod :lol:


----------



## bugbear (22 Apr 2009)

Whilst being a great fan of things that are far better than they need to be, I admit to being slightly baffled by premium marking knives.

The requirements really don't seem very extreme, and there's not enough scope for "interestingly redundant" features.

BugBear


----------



## wizer (22 Apr 2009)

BB I think it's fair to say that _some _woodworkers (myself included) like to own a beautifully made tools, even if it is over specced


----------



## TheTiddles (22 Apr 2009)

wizer":583j9ojz said:


> BB I think it's fair to say that _some _woodworkers (myself included) like to own a beautifully made tools, even if it is over specced



No! You're kidding???

AIdan


----------



## bugbear (22 Apr 2009)

wizer":rcuvvoyt said:


> BB I think it's fair to say that _some _woodworkers (myself included) like to own a beautifully made tools, even if it is over specced



Err. me too. I did say "Whilst being a great fan of things that are far better than they need to be..."

But I don't think there's enough scope in a marking knife to be entertainingly "over spec'd".

Compare (for example) the beautifully elaborate trammel heads that pattern makers often made for themselves.

Here's a PROPERLY over spec'd router (AKA OWT) in boxwood and brass.






(which isn't mine, sadly)

BugBear


----------



## Harbo (22 Apr 2009)

Bugbear wrote


> But I don't think there's enough scope in a marking knife to be entertainingly "over spec'd".



There was a chappy at Yandles selling (among with planes, hammers etc) a range of marking knifes with fish tails - looked quite nice.  

Rod


----------



## Escudo (22 Apr 2009)

Say Harbo, which supplier do you use for that brass piece that holds the blade?

I have some ferrels and would like to have a go at making a knife when I have a spare moment.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## woodbloke (22 Apr 2009)

Escudo":35su7bff said:


> I have some ferrels and would like to have a go at making a knife when I have a spare moment.
> 
> Cheers, Tony.



Good job I pointed you at the AI stand at Yandles Tony :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2009)

They have been known to grow in the Cotswolds as well.





Not as posh as some but good enough as a user :lol:
One source of Cheap blades and an alternate way of fixing them


----------



## Harbo (22 Apr 2009)

Very nice Chas. making them becomes quite addictive!

Tony I used some 1/4" brass rod (though it measures 9/32 or 7.11mm?) that I bought at the ME Show at Ally Pally.
Chronos sell small quants. and their price includes postage.

Before I bought my Unimat lathe and slitting saw, I used my pillar drill and files to form the rounded end. The trick is to cut a shallow central slot with a hacksaw before shaping - if you don't you will never cut it down the middle?
The other thing I have learnt is to fit the ferrule and drill the hole (on the lathe) before doing the rest of the turning. I use Araldite to glue the brass and blade in. I have started to make my blades from gauge steel, shaped on my grinder and sander and tempered with a blow torch. Old Stanley knife blades work too - I think Rob uses bits af bandsaw blades?
A hacksaw will cut a slot for a thin blade but with my slitting saw I can cut to the thickness of the blade steel.
There - I have given all my magic (secrets) away - have fun  

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (22 Apr 2009)

Harbo":2rhilm0d said:


> I think Rob uses bits af bandsaw blades?
> 
> Rod


Rod - yes, I use lumps of carbon steel bandaw blade (hardened and tempered) donated to the cause by Chisel (now PaulM) and not being in possession of a posh slitting saw I just use a hacksaw to saw down the brass or steel blade support. The knife that I'm going to do for the Comp prize will be a 'special' with a thick HSS blade - Rob


----------



## Escudo (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the tips fellas. 
Got a bag full of those ferrels at Yandles Rob.  

Tony.


----------



## bugbear (23 Apr 2009)

woodbloke":2rxi5ze8 said:


> Harbo":2rxi5ze8 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Rob uses bits af bandsaw blades?
> ...



Might I assume this was quite a BIG bandsaw blade? The blades from a three-wheel Black and Decker certainly wouldn't be much use.

BugBear


----------



## woodbloke (23 Apr 2009)

bugbear":t837rctk said:


> Might I assume this was quite a BIG bandsaw blade? The blades from a three-wheel Black and Decker certainly wouldn't be much use.
> 
> BugBear


Assumption correct...a nice 25mm wide blade, which just happens to be _just _the right kerf for my hacksaw blade - Rob


----------



## paulm (23 Apr 2009)

The blades were 1" 1.3tpi ripper blades which from memory I think were .032" or .035" thick, but I may have got that wrong !

Have some more in the workshop as I've just worn out another of those blades cutting up the last of Paul C's walnut at the weekend, if anybody wants some.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (23 Apr 2009)

paulm":3nhq8xny said:


> Have some more in the workshop as I've just worn out another of those blades cutting up the last of Paul C's walnut at the weekend, if anybody wants some.
> 
> Cheers, Paul



Is that the blades or the walnut? :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## paulm (23 Apr 2009)

I think you know the answer to that one Rob :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (23 Apr 2009)

paulm":1j9erlwe said:


> I think you know the answer to that one Rob :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Paul


 :lol: - Rob


----------

